# I learned to make my own bias tape today.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

It's the first time I tried it and it turned out great.  I'm making an apron that uses bias tape for the trim and the ties.










[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TxwfCWGUkY[/ame]


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Do you have one of those cool bias tape gadgets?

I've always made my bias tape just using my iron--and trying not to burn my fingers--but I've been wondering if the bias tape maker is really as handy as it looks (as in, maybe I should invest in one).


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yup, i sure do.  I bought mine online.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

flowergurl,

Here's a dumb question for you. How do you get the sides of the tape strip cut even?

I've been using my carpenters square and even then I can't always keep the sides parallel.

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I use those bias tape makers and love them. I tried one of those bias tape maker machines and they are worthless in my opinion.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Kat, I am the queen of dumb questions.  I found by folding my fabric like she did in the link I posted above made it much easier and I used my 2 inch strip cutting ruler and rotary cutter.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Janis! I wondered how well those machines worked. They are kinda pricey too.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

flowergurl said:


> Kat, I am the queen of dumb questions.  I found by folding my fabric like she did in the link I posted above made it much easier and I used my 2 inch strip cutting ruler and rotary cutter.
> 
> View attachment 44749


Thanks, I've never seen a 2" ruler like that one. I'll have to look for one.

I have several of the industrial binder attachments that use larger than normal tape. But they are designed for flat tape and they roll it over as it feeds onto the fabric.
The only problem is finding the correct size of binding. This would go a long ways both in making my own tape and feeding the binder attachments I have.

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought my ruler at JoAnns. However, if you like going to auctions or estate yard sales that would be a good way to get one much cheaper.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Good job!!!!


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice job. I have the bias tape makers in many sizes. I also have the quilting ruler and LOVE it..


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Love the bias tape makers,no problem making the tape. My problem is getting the tape attached to the project right.lol


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

SoINgirl, in the video she says to make some side slightly shorter than the other side when you iron it. That way you can sew it on with less chance of missing a piece on the back side of a project.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

Bias tape can be used in so many projects. Love, love making my own. Joanne's has a clover tool. That looks like the one you used. You can also use a fusible tape with it. Works wonders on curves. Now that you're a pro at making bias tape look at Nancy Chong Pacific Rim Quilting. www.prqc.com She has some wonderful bias tape quilt and runner patterns. 
I took a class from her a few years ago. Amazing quilter and teacher. Enjoy!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Craftylady, I looked at the website, but I'm not seeing bias tape quilt patterns? 
Can you post a link directly to it please?
Thanks!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Good video, but I don&#8217;t advise bringing the blade toward yourself. I&#8217;d also make the first cut with the cutter and ruler rather than scissors.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I read one tip on that website I think is great - turn the tool upside down and keep it right on the ironing board so the folds stay folded under and don't start to open up as you pull and iron. 

That has always been a problem for me, so when I read that it was "YES!" 

I have a few larger folders, but I like the idea of getting some of the very small ones for making a bias tape for applique designs. I also did not see that on the website, but I've seen them other places and it's a really neat idea.


----------

